# U.S.A. bottle collection found in Canada



## deenodean (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok, here is the story I was told! A businessman from Nova Scotia Canada traveled to the U.S. frequently on business. He was also a bottle collector. He purchased bottles while visiting the U.S.  He has since passed so his widow put them up for sale. I saw the online ad so I told another collector and friend of mine so he went out and bought what she had for sale. He lives a 6 hour drive from me so I could not go to check them out myself. About 130 bottles in total. Most are American and British, only a few Canadian. He gave most of them to me to sell so I picked out about 60 of the best to post. Few are in excellent condition, many need some TLC ( Tumbling Loving Care ). Any interest please PM me. I am not familiar with any of them, perhaps there is a collector out there who would want one to add to a collection. With so many bottles I took pictures of them in three's or four`s. It will take me several days to post all of them ( if I am permitted ) . Sorry Epackage, no Paterson bottles but 1 from Jersey City. 






 1. Sliebmann's Sons Brewing Co. SLS  Registered
 2. Westside Brewery Company Detroit.Mich Registered
 3.John Zynda & Sons Bottling Works Detroit.Mich.






 1. Patchogue Bottling Works, John E Smith Propr, Patchogue, L.I. Registered
 2.Property of Long Island Bottling Co. Patchogue L.I. Registered
 3. Hutchinson...Long Island Bottling Co. Patchocu L.I. 
 4.Sheide Bottling Co. Lindenhurst L.I.


----------



## deenodean (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Registered Pureoxia
 2.Yetter & Moore Riverhead L.I. & Centre Moriches
 3. Hutchinson...Yetter & Moore Riverhead L.I. & Centre Moriches









 Dunn and Briody 259-263 Beacon Ave
 Jersey City N.J.
 Registered
 Slight Amethyst






 1.Monumental Brewing Co Baltimore.MD.
 Trade Mark
 2.Louis Birkle Stapleton, S.I. Registered 1890
 3. A.J. Ford & Co. Grocer 
 214 Blue Hill AVE Boston Highlands 1884
 This Bottle Not to be Sold


----------



## epackage (Aug 20, 2012)

[]


----------



## deenodean (Aug 20, 2012)

1.The Heran Court Brewing Co. Cincinnati. O. Union Made
 2. Huelner Beer Toledo Contents 12 Fluid Oz. Pure and without drugs or poison
 3.PABST Milwaukee This Bottle Not To Be Sold
 WF & S on Bottom






 Warranted Flask ( strapside) 






 1. Frank Parker Pharmacist Eastislip. NY
 2.CEO.Schneider & Co.
 181-183 Stockholm St.
 Brroklyn
 Registered 
 3. Vichy Water Hanbury Smith


----------



## deenodean (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Trommer`s Evergreen Bry. Brooklyn. N.Y.
 Registered This Bottle Not To be Sold
 ( Middle of bottle has a star with and `E` in the center surrounded by a ring of leaves ) 
 2. Weltz & Zerweck Brewer`s Brooklyn. N.Y.
 3. Clynta Water Company 
    Clynta Distilled
 32 - 34 Clinton St. Brooklyn. N.Y.






 1. Schultz, N.Y. ( acid etched)
 2. H.Hall Hilltown Treland New York
 Shield with a hand in the middle
 Trademark
 3. Hyceia Water Company
 349-359 W12th St. N.Y.






 1 & 2  Jacob Ruppert Brewer New York
 3. The Duffy Malt Whisky Company
 Rochester, N.Y. U.S.A.
 Bottom of bottle says`Patd Aug 24 1886 T










 3 piece mold Black Glass wine bottle with odd shaped bottom 






 Dr. JGB Siegert & Hijos. 3 piece mold . 

 Well that`s all for tonight folks, I am bug eyed...more tomorrow.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Aug 21, 2012)

any 5 boroughs blobs besides the liebmanns? great finds though!


----------



## deenodean (Aug 21, 2012)

I think I posted all the NY bottles..I don't see any 5 boroughs blobs there.


----------



## deenodean (Aug 21, 2012)

3 piece mold beer, forest green , with L B S on bottom 






 2 sided beer , dark amber, lots of flaws , N & Co , 3171 on bottom. 











 Amber beer , 2 piece mold ,, applied top, B R Z on bottom











 Imperial pint, D & J Mc Callum's Perfect Scotch Whisky, 
 2 piece mold , applied lip.






 Beam's Duck Stamp Series 3rd addition
 Hooded Merganser


----------



## deenodean (Aug 21, 2012)

1. P.F. Heering 2 piece mold applied top
 Kiobehavn ( Copenhagen) embossed on bottom, amber swirls
 2. Tall skinny 2 piece mold , applied top , open pontil
 Whittled bottle , beautiful color.
 3. 2 piece mold applied & tooled top, light apple green, disfigured pushed up bottom 

 1 . 





 2. 






 2. 





 3. 





[/IMG]
 light apple green

 3. 





 disfigured push up


----------



## deenodean (Aug 21, 2012)

1. Lady's Leg tall qt , slight amethyst, 2 piece mold , applied top
 2. Lab bottle? Applied top
 3. Vickers London Dry Gin, Montreal, full label , screw top, embossing on back.







 1. 3 piece mold, qt, heavy amber ( black glass ) Talana 6 on bottom





 2. Buchanan's Black & White  Whiskey , B & W 64 on bottom

 3. 2 piece mold, olive amber? applied top
     E & J Burke , Picture with an owl on a roost with 5 dots under the owl embossed on the bottom.











 1. 3 piece mold pint, Heavy dark green, odd applied top, Wood Portabello on bottom.
     Blue swirl also on the bottom 
 2. The Maltine MFG Co. Pharmacists New York
 3.  2 piece mold, applied top,partial label, Whiskey. 
      dsay's Liqueur ( French ? ) 

 1. 




 Wood Portabello with blue swirls 











 Dark green , turn mold, no seams, applied top, Labeled- George C Hunt Pharmacist, Fredericton N.B.

 Thanks for looking.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Aug 21, 2012)

You might get something for the Patchogue hutch, and the East Islip crown if they clean up nice.   There is a demand among the residents of both communities for bottles from the area.  The Patchogue crowns are around, might not be worth the effort to clean, the same with the Yetter & Moore bottles from Riverhead.  The crown top Yetters are super common here, but they can turn a lovely amethyst in the sun.  The Yetter hutchs are also pretty common here on the Island.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 21, 2012)

> Beam's Duck Stamp Series 3rd addition
> Hooded Merganser


Nothin says Oh CRAP, call 911!!! like booze and guns. [][]
 No, I'm not anti either, it just struck me as humorous looking like a hunting stamp.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Aug 21, 2012)

> 2. Tall skinny 2 piece mold , applied top , open pontil
> Whittled bottle , beautiful color.


 
 how much are you asking for it? would buy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 21, 2012)

> E & J Burke , Picture with an owl on a roost with 5 dots under the owl embossed on the bottom.


If I'm remembering and seeing it right, I think it's a cat.
 You got some nice stuff there, sorry I'm not in a buyers position right now.


----------



## deenodean (Aug 22, 2012)

Well Eric, I LOOKED at the bottom of that bottle today and to me it still looks like an owl sitting on a roost! Maybe in your area cats look like owls but to me an owl looks like an owl..[]  
 I have see only 2 ( two ) great horned owls in my area, they are a majestic bird, bigger than any cat I have ever seen...[]
 Getting back to the seriousness of bottles ...too bad the embossing of the owl ( or cat ) was not on the side of the bottle instead on the bottom of it !!  []


----------



## deenodean (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reply NYCFLASKS, interesting info, you would know what is desirable in your area. I am open to offers on those bottles you mentioned...I agree they are in rough shape but perhaps a tumbling may bring them to life again. 
 You never know what is in someone's collection eh ! Someone might see something there that they want. 
 I have a few more that I will post in a few days, nothing earth shattering though! 
 I will have a yard sale in September, I am sure some will move.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Aug 24, 2012)

AWESOME BUYS DUDE!

 THE FIRST SEVERAL PICS WERE LIKE LOOKING AT MY OWN COLLECTION. LOVE THE DUFFY, FOUND A FEW IN MY AREA LAST YEAR....UNFORT MORE BROKEN THAN NOT. STILL GOT A FEW. SAW A PATCHOGUE CROWN TOP LIKE YOURS IN A BAYPORT SHOPPE THE OTHER DAY FOR $8.


----------

